# My Yorkie is throwing up all day ! Help



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Can anyone ask me what I should do my little 4 pound Yorkie has been vomiting all day and I am so worried ,,
What should I do I have no idea if she ate something bad or not?? At one point she threw up and foam came out ...and then yellow color its scary I washed him to make him feel better but he vomited one more time and my baby his name is DORITO was shaking he is only 5 months ..He hasnt been fixed yet Im really scared to do that because hes so tiny... any advise on what I should do to calm his stomach? Any ideas? His picture is below


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

4lbs + all day vomiting = vet


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Westhighlander said:


> 4lbs + all day vomiting = vet


It really amazes me when people have something wrong with their dog and instead of taking the dog to a vet right away that they post a message here asking for advice. I wonder if some would take their dog to a vet if it were hit by a car first or would they post a message here asking for advice first.

People, Before posting here about health issues that require the use of a vet ask yourself first if it was something wrong with me personally would I post a message on a forum about my condition or would I see a doctor first. Why is your dogs health being treated differently from yours?.

When I had abdominal pains a few years back with a high fever I did not post a message on a forum seeking advice on what to do. I went to the hospital.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, but this question is very common on the forum. If she were throwing up food all day, a vet visit would be in order.

Many people do not know toy breeds need 3 feedings a day.

The OP was probably afraid to give the pup food after the first bile throw up, which caused more empty stomach throw up.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Westhighlander said:


> 4lbs + all day vomiting = vet


This is truly the ONLY answer that should be given here. Dogs this small and young go down hill VERY quicly and if nothing else may need some subcutaneous or IV fluids pushed into them.

GET THE DOG TO A VET!!!!!!


----------

